# Honda HS720 Leak?



## RAtlantic (Jan 8, 2016)

Okay, so I've had the HS720 out three times so far here in Halifax and its performed great. After use, I take my hand brush and clean out all the nooks and crannys of leftover snow before putting it back in my heated garage.

Today, I noticed a bit of rust up on the chute hinge area, so I got out my can of Rust Check and sprayed it down.

I then tipped the HS720 right up onto its face to check the underside and water poured out of one side and I mean a lot. I would say at least a liter of water.

I know there is a small collection area with a drain hole right at the base inside the chute, but where is all this water coming from?

This is my first Honda and I haven't taken the plastic shell off, so I was hoping that someone else who has a HS720 might know whats going on....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum RAtlantic

I have no clue but have you checked the drain hole you mention ??


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello RAtlantic, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## RAtlantic (Jan 8, 2016)

So I did a little experiment. I poured a cup of water into the little hole inside the front edge of the chute. It took the water and slowly dribbled some out along the edge of the red plastic cover. But not all of it came out. 

I then tipped the blower onto its nose so the top of the chute was touching the driveway and the rest of the water came out.

I am going to take the red cover off to see where the water is collecting. If necessary I will plug the hole to stop the problem since I always clean out any excess snow after each use.

I see the reason for the hole to drain off any snow that collects on that little flat surface in front of the chute, but I don't understand from the Honda diagrams why that little flat surface needs to exist. 

UPDATE, the chute actual exit shape is a rounded corner rectangle. But the chute is round. So little shelf exists.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum RA!


----------

